# Small Munsterlander Pointer Puppies



## jrichter (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

We are The Richter Family.

About The Small Munsterlander Breed: They are strong Upland Hunting Dogs. The Small Munsterlander is a versatile hunting dog; tracks, retrieves, points. Both Parents have great temperments and this breed makes an excellent family pet(s). These dogs are made to live in the house and cannot live permanantly outside in a kennel.

Sire has been been hip tested and has the 3rd best hips in the country for a Small Munsterlander. 
Both Parents and puppies are Papered through North America Versatile Hunting Dog Association.

If you are not familiar with the breed here are a few more info tid bits:

The Small Munsterlander is an elegant and strong dog with a lot of self-confidence. It is a versatile hunting dog that combines desire, intelligence, and devotion to the hunt.

The Small Munsterlander is for the most part easy to train and makes a great family companion.

We are located in Omaha, Nebraska but would be willing to meet you half way depending where you are. Pups are $800 and have had all shots, dew claws removed, are being housebroken, learning basic commands such as sit.

Please see the picture link: http://photobucket.com/munsterlander11weeks. The parents are the first few pictures and the pups are being held.

Thank you.

*For More Information or Questions Please call or text Cliff at 402-319-9099.*


----------



## jrichter (Jul 15, 2012)

We have 3 left!


----------

